# Special Operations Doctrine



## BloodStripe (Jul 19, 2017)

With permission of @AWP, here is a publication put out for the Joint Chief's on the doctrine behind special operations; to include an overview of special operations, special operations core activities, C2, and support considerations. If you are looking to get into the special operations world, or perhaps you want to know more about what your sister branch does in regards to special operations, it is a very good read.

http://dtic.mil/doctrine/new_pubs/jp3_05.pdf


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice....downloaded for later reading.


----------

